

Check how many clicks have occurred on a bit.ly link - rohitksh

Can anyone please help me with this issue:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;stackoverflow.com&#x2F;questions&#x2F;27998973&#x2F;check-how-many-clicks-have-occurred-on-a-bit-ly-link-present-in-a-particular-twe
======
karambahh
Just add a "+" character at the end of the bit.ly link:

[https://bitly.com/1yowZ54+](https://bitly.com/1yowZ54+)

Atm this link has been clicked 15 times.

